# Time to welcome a new member



## gardner (Feb 13, 2014)

Today is my last day at work. Retirement, here I come.


----------



## leoc2 (Dec 28, 2010)

:glee::topsy_turvy::glee::topsy_turvy:


----------



## RBull (Jan 20, 2013)

gardner said:


> Today is my last day at work. Retirement, here I come.


Congrats Gardner. Nearly 4 years for me and I haven't looked back. From what I've read you're well prepared. G/L


----------



## Spudd (Oct 11, 2011)

Happy retirement! Any big plans for the next few months?


----------



## like_to_retire (Oct 9, 2016)

gardner said:


> Today is my last day at work. Retirement, here I come.


It's been about 12 years since I retired. I remember the first year is a bit special, in that you still feel like you're on vacation. It's best to go along with that and not commit to too much, just enjoy it. I have a DB pension, so there was a certain giddiness about the fact that they're actually paying me to stay home. Seemed a bit unreal after 35 years of slogging it out every day.

By the time the second year rolls around it finally sinks in that you're retired, and you can get down to the business of your new life.

ltr


----------



## pwm (Jan 19, 2012)

My freedom date was close to yours; Friday, April 08, 2005 after 35 years at MegaCorp. Welcome to the club! I've never regretted getting out early.


----------



## gardner (Feb 13, 2014)

Thanks all. So far no plans other than spending more time with the family out west.


----------



## Jimmy (May 19, 2017)

Nice work and congratulations. Enjoy more time to read about and discuss investing and other financial matters now!


----------



## naysmitj (Sep 16, 2014)

Congrats.


----------



## 1980z28 (Mar 4, 2010)

Nice

Enjoy


----------



## jargey3000 (Jan 25, 2011)

welcome to the club!!
make every day count...like me.....yesterday, i went to WalMart...TWICE!!!...... hoo boy.....sad.....


----------



## pwm (Jan 19, 2012)

jargey3000 said:


> welcome to the club!!
> make every day count...like me.....yesterday, i went to WalMart...TWICE!!!...... hoo boy.....sad.....


You sound like me Jargey. Sometimes for a thrill, I go to Canadian Tire as well as Walmart.


----------

